

VideoJS (Zencoder, YC W10) re-launches with new site, new features, still free. - Heff
http://video-js.com

======
pxlpshr
as a designer, I can't thank you enough for making a video player that is easy
to skin and more importantly... responsive.

scrubbing the timeline produced no noticeable lag whereas flash-based players
seem to crap out on me all the time. maybe it's just the streaming server but
it seems too consistent across multiple sites to be a server issue.

~~~
chesspro
Totally agree, no lag whatsoever. I really wish I knew about this before for a
site I was making. And great plans - I love the pay-as-you-go pricing. As a
person who doesn't do too much video editing but occasionally makes long
videos, this is perfect for me. I don't have to be forced to subscribe to a
monthly plan on vimeo, which doesn't justify the occasional video I make
(which goes beyond their restrictions)

------
slay2k
Just curious, what does "re-launches" mean here ?

It certainly doesn't look like you guys are pivoting away from Zencoder, since
the overlap between the two seems minimal.

This is a side-project, correct ?

~~~
jon_dahl
It's a complimentary project. Most people who need video encoding also need a
video player.

The headline is a little ambiguous; it is VideoJS that is relaunching (new
version, new site), not Zencoder relaunching as VideoJS. :)

------
jbillingsley
Great video player. I will be pushing clients to use this instead of flash-
only players for sure.

------
Huppie
Wow, that looks really amazing.

Some strange things happen when opened at my android phone though: \- I see a
plugin placeholder (does it resort to flash on phones?) \- When clicked, the
video started playing, including sound (even though my phone was set to
'silent'). That last part was really annoying, why can't I just use my phone's
volume control buttons?

For the rest it worked awesome :)

------
tav
Nice work — unfortunately full screen fails to work on Safari 5 for me =(

this.video.webkitEnterFullScreen() causes the following error:
INVALID_STATE_ERR: DOM Exception 11: An attempt was made to use an object that
is not, or is no longer, usable.

~~~
Heff
That's strange. It's working for me. Does it happen for you every time? Any
other info?

~~~
tav
Yes, it happens every time — even after restarting the browser.

Short of debugging it properly myself, is there a debug mode that i can enable
to get info to help you find the problem?

------
jeff18
Awesome! One thing that jumped out at me (especially when comparing the Vimeo
/ YouTube skins) is that the play buttons are not anti-aliased. I highly
recommend making them inline base64 PNGs, so they look smooth as well as still
being optimized.

------
qeorge
Small bug: when you click to fullsize and then exit you lose your scroll
position, occasionally putting the video out of sight. Try it on one of the
bottom videos on the skins page.

It looks _awesome_ , though. Nice job.

~~~
Heff
Ah, totally. "Full window" mode sets overflow:hidden on the document to get
rid of any scroll bar. Which then resets the page to the top. I could probably
restore the scroll position afterwards. Thanks!

------
sahillavingia
Wow. Never will I resort to Flash again!

------
kola
Good work guys!

------
Keyframe
This is great! I wish this supported (or vice versa) Vimeo Plus videos.

------
binomial
So say you want a single video on your the home page of your website to demo
your application. What would be the advantage of using this over just
embedding a Vimeo video or something?

~~~
jon_dahl
Up to you. Would you rather have full control over the video (encoding
quality, size, hosting, player), or a one-stop solution? Each has a place.

(Vimeo explicitly forbids commercial content, or used to, but you could
s/vimeo/another_provider).

